# post your favorite LOLDOGS



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Those are hilarious! I'm obsessed with LOLDOGS and the I can has cheezburger cats. I love them.

I posted this thread a while back with TONS of them in it.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=64636


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

those are great too! i also luuuvvv that site!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Whenever I'm feeling down or bored (which is pretty much all the time) I go there and get instantly picked up!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

haha I've never heard of these before! Too funny


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

esSJay said:


> haha I've never heard of these before! Too funny


 
be careful if you go to the LOL site - you'll find yourself 73 pages in wondering where the hour went!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Gary hates it when I get on there, because every other one I'm like, "GARY, COME SEE, THIS IS A REALLY FUNNY ONE!"

Heh. I'm addicted.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Faith's mommy said:


> be careful if you go to the LOL site - you'll find yourself 73 pages in wondering where the hour went!


haha.. I'm still LOL-ing at the ones from Jenn's other thread!



Mssjnnfer said:


> Gary hates it when I get on there, because every other one I'm like, "GARY, COME SEE, THIS IS A REALLY FUNNY ONE!"
> 
> Heh. I'm addicted.


I just did that to Jay about 6 times in a row!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

esSJay said:


> haha.. I'm still LOL-ing at the ones from Jenn's other thread!
> 
> 
> 
> I just did that to Jay about 6 times in a row!


LOL, Gary's in the room with me playing a video game and I'm bugging the crap out of him. I can tell.


----------

